# 40 cc longstroke Engine



## werner7 (Nov 29, 2014)

My evaporator cooled engine is now finally ready.
In: snifting Valve, out: controlled Valve.  Spark plug with ignition coil and contact breaker.
Displacement 40cc    Bore 32 mm    Stroke 50 mm
The compression ratio I have reduced to  1:5.  The engine runs so much smoother and I do not need power.
The engine runs on gasoline. the carburetor needle is then 0.8 revolutions open. (between 0.7 and 0.9 - very sensitive!) with methanol / methyl  the needle is  1.5 revolutions open and non-critical. Otherwise no great difference between gasoline and methyl.
Werner

watch: [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQtaYX6B4EA[/ame]


----------



## Cogsy (Nov 29, 2014)

Excellent work. Looks great, runs great. Beautiful.


----------



## kadora (Nov 29, 2014)

Excellent, excellent
How did you paint gold lines on engine.
Kadora


----------



## werner7 (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello
the lines are not painted, they are adhesive strip,
thickness  0,023mm or 0,0009 inch
I use "Oraline"   (Company: Oracover)
then a clear coat.

Werner


----------



## kadora (Nov 29, 2014)

good idea 
Thank you
One question more - Where is possible to buy castings for this beauty .


----------



## werner7 (Dec 1, 2014)

Hello
 I'm sorry, but I have no address or url. I bought the castings at an exhibit of a private man. His name was Juergen Baerenz  (Jürgen Bärenz).
Sorry  
Werner


----------



## Stefan-K (Dec 11, 2014)

@kadora

I know the guy who made the castings. It's a friend of me.  We often build together.  His name is Jürgen Bärenz as Werner already said. If you are interested please send me a Pm. I can make contact for you.


----------

